# LPG PRICES FILLING UP FROM HOME HEATING TANK



## 101002 (Sep 16, 2006)

Well hello again, Ive just refilled my Gulfstream tank takes 290litres


----------



## foggyparrot (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi Big Frank,

The retailer you got your LPG from, is he part of a national franchise. I tried locally to get gas at domestic prices but can't find an independent supplier who does it.

They all say that the UK is not set up for domestic supply to vehicle domestic tanks. Any help would be appreciated by all, I'm sure.

Mike and Jill.


----------



## 101002 (Sep 16, 2006)

foggyparrot said:


> Hi Big Frank,
> 
> The retailer you got your LPG from, is he part of a national franchise. I tried locally to get gas at domestic prices but can't find an independent supplier who does it.
> 
> ...


No no no mike you just use your home heating tank .but drill a hole in connect a tap get a drill operated pump for 10quid and if you dont blow the place up your away. as long as you dont use it on the road and get caught its legal. bf


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Of course Mike and Jill if you do get caught the likely outcome is you will lose your motorhome, if you get caught again prison. How many miles a year do you do. Is the saving really worth taking the chance.

stew


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

Morning all

I fail to see how "The Ministry" can tell what is gas from a pump and gas from your home LPG tank. Unlike heating oil, bulk LPG is not dyed and anyway, how could they see as it is an invisible gas when it gasses. Secondly, how on earth can you pump the liquid LPG with a low pressure pump as described above? Thirdly, the idea that you drill your pressure tested bulk tank is ridiculous. It would need to be empty to start with or you would quickly loose the gas that is in it and then you would need to ensure that the said attachment is gas tight under working pressure. Just my mind working overtime this morning

Dave

656


----------



## 101002 (Sep 16, 2006)

656 said:


> Morning all
> 
> I fail to see how "The Ministry" can tell what is gas from a pump and gas from your home LPG tank. Unlike heating oil, bulk LPG is not dyed and anyway, how could they see as it is an invisible gas when it gasses. Secondly, how on earth can you pump the liquid LPG with a low pressure pump as described above? Thirdly, the idea that you drill your pressure tested bulk tank is ridiculous. It would need to be empty to start with or you would quickly loose the gas that is in it and then you would need to ensure that the said attachment is gas tight under working pressure. Just my mind working overtime this morning
> 
> ...


----------



## 101002 (Sep 16, 2006)

BIGFRANK said:


> 656 said:
> 
> 
> > Morning all
> ...


----------



## 101002 (Sep 16, 2006)

656 said:


> Morning all
> 
> I fail to see how "The Ministry" can tell what is gas from a pump and gas from your home LPG tank. Unlike heating oil, bulk LPG is not dyed and anyway, how could they see as it is an invisible gas when it gasses. Secondly, how on earth can you pump the liquid LPG with a low pressure pump as described above? Thirdly, the idea that you drill your pressure tested bulk tank is ridiculous. It would need to be empty to start with or you would quickly loose the gas that is in it and then you would need to ensure that the said attachment is gas tight under working pressure. Just my mind working overtime this morning
> 
> ...


Well Dave i used to be a plumber and once a plumber always a plumber.

although my teacher promounced it dumber for some reason

al the same once a joker always a joker. big frank whow do you do those faces in the box


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Big Frank
May I respectfully direct you to these links http://www.british-europeanstandards.org/CE_vessels.htm
http://www.bindt.org/Mk1Site/PCN.pdfs/PED20.doc
http://www.conformance.co.uk/directives/ce_spv.php
http://www.jpn.tuv.com/en/services/...le_pressure_vessels_directive_97_23_eec_.html
http://www.lr.org/Standards/Directives/Simple+Pressure+Vessels+Directive.htm
I am sure that there will be a lot of interesting reading for you. You may be a plumber but are you coded or certified to work on and modify a certified pressure vessel?
The advice you have give regarding drilling a hole in a pressure vessel, fixing some form of unspecified tap and then using a drill type pump to move LPG from one tank to another is dangerous in the extreme.
I hope that anyone reading your post does not take your advice and attempt a DIY job on a pressure vessel or we may be attending a funeral soon.

Keith


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi, just a quick note here, not sure if the post starter is meant to be amusing or otherwise, but I must state that here on MHF we would never advise or condone people carrying out these actions, I would in fact warn heavily against it.


----------



## 101002 (Sep 16, 2006)

[quote="nukeadmin


----------

